# Gerbil pups - 2 litters, photos



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Here are some sweet gerbie baby photos from my 2 latest litters for you. The first is from my argente golden boy Grub (Stolenkiss Sandpiper) and my golden agouti girl Togo (Stolenkiss Togo). 7 boys were born on April 17 so they're just over 3 weeks old now.
The goldies:

























And the gooties:

































Here's a video of this older litter playing around in their tank  




The second litter was born on May 4 so they were bank holiday babies. There are 2 boys (1 black, 1 pale, don't know what colour he is yet) and one girl (black). They are by my spotted dove boy Duma (Stolenkiss Duma) out of my dark patch mottled black girl Mottle (Stolenkiss Acadia).









Hope you like!


----------



## minifoxies (May 7, 2009)

Man they are cute... never seen baby gerbils before we dont have them here in Australia.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Nah they're banned there aren't they because they'd love the habitat and destroy the ecosystems - such a shame because they make wonderful pets! It's the idiots who release their pets when they get sick of them that spoil it for everyone else isn't it?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

awww they are gorge!! 

i can't wait to find out what colour mine all mine are going to be =)


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They're growing up so much.

Last friday, i removed the pups from Charlotte, now she's giving me dirty looks lol.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I want some gerbils  But I can't. Getting 2 degus on friday and might be taking on a friends hamster 

You all wait and see! one day I'll be acrazy rodent lady! *shakes fist*

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to the "crazy rodent lady" club then! 

@Marcia: Poor Charlotte! Is she due another litter? I hate taking them away from their mother and seeing her look around for them, breaks my heart


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Welcome to the "crazy rodent lady" club then!
> 
> @Marcia: Poor Charlotte! Is she due another litter? I hate taking them away from their mother and seeing her look around for them, breaks my heart


Yeah, she's had another litter of 4 yesterday. All black. But the male was removed before the birth so no more pups from her for a while now. She deserves a well earned rest


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh my god, beautiful baby gerbies galore! You both live zillions of miles from me too LOL it's so painful :lol: :lol: they all look beautiful, it'll be exciting to see what colour the pale one turns out, do you have any idea what it could be? 

they're so sweet, i'm jealous of you all :001_tongue:


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> oh my god, beautiful baby gerbies galore! You both live zillions of miles from me too LOL it's so painful :lol: :lol: they all look beautiful, it'll be exciting to see what colour the pale one turns out, do you have any idea what it could be?
> 
> they're so sweet, i'm jealous of you all :001_tongue:


Looking at the little pale boy as he is now, he's either white or a very heavily mottled dove. Leaning more towards white to be honest. He has pink or ruby-red eyes anyway.


----------

